# ???

## Kulik

!
    ,   .       ?
    ". "   ,     ,   !
:      ,      ?

----------


## LegO NSK

9  2007 . N 60
"     "

----------

,  .    ?     ,   /   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

** ,     2       ?  :Smilie:

----------

, ..  .
..    :  ,  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

** , .
 ?
   ,  ?
      ?

----------

-!
 -  .
  ,  .  :Big Grin: 
   !

----------

,    .       .  ,  .   . ,      .       .

----------


## LegO NSK

** ,       2  .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,  .   .


 ?

----------

, !
  ,   .
   :
-      .
-    ,    .
      .?
        , ,  ,   .

----------

,   "".    "" .
    .    ...  :Wow:

----------

?   :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

.               :Big Grin:

----------

.
  ,           ?      ,  ?
   ,     .       .
LegO NSK,  ,  .   ,     ..  ,   .
   .,  ,    (, ,   ).      , .  -  .   ,  .   . -  ,   .
(:     ,  , )

----------


## Lelikin

, ,      ??    ?

----------


## .

.

----------

.,  ,   :Wink:  , -,        (-10)  ?         ...   -    ...    ?   -10,       ,   ,   - !            ,     ...

----------


## .

**,    .       
     .

----------

, ,        :Frown:

----------

,      -1?        ?..      ?

----------


## Lelikin

130 .  24

----------


## maolik

!

----------

?     .

----------

24 .   130 . ?
 ,    ...

----------

> 24 .   130 . ?
>  ,    ...


    - .   " "      -  .  .     - ?

----------

> - .   " "      -  .  .     - ?


   ,  .

----------

,  , ,   ???   ,        .   ,   .

----------


## Yul216

- ,       ,      ?

----------


## .

, .    5    . .     (),   ( ).      .         , ,            ( , ,       ).   ,      .   ,    ,  :    ,      ,      ,    .        ,     ,     ,   .     .

 .

----------


## yul216

[.        ,     ,     ,   .     .



                 ,     !!??!!
  ???? ???

----------


## Elena08151

,    ?
  ,   -    . 
       ...
     ,     . :        -     . 
   ,             ....

----------


## .

,     ,     :Smilie:

----------


## *

,    -16000 . .+  ,   7500 .  +   -550 .-  ...

----------


## lidik

15000 (4   ),  5000,  300  ,        !        ,    !   


> -  ...


  ......

*.* ,   !

----------


## LGB

,   -     .       .?  ,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## LegO NSK

--! --!

----------


## lidik

1. 
2.  .      /

----------

?

----------


## 84

! 
      ?         ?????

----------


## .

,  ?    ,   ?

----------

-   :     ,       -         .

   ,   ,            -.     -  .

----------


## 84

,    ,    -           ...          ...      "       ?"

----------

"   ",        .    ,    ( ), 100  = 1000 .     -...

----------


## 84

.   ,    .

----------

> 1. 
> 2.  .      /


  .      ?

----------


## .

. ,     -,       ,   - .

----------


## liki

,          ,  ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## liki

,      ?

----------


## lidik

> ?


     .  , .

----------


## Matic

?   ?

----------


## galina140458

,    ,         ,

----------


## .

, .      .

----------


## galina140458

> , .      .


 ,    ,  ,       ,     ?

----------


## .

, ?        ?

----------


## barraguda

*galina140458*,     .     ,       :    .

----------


## IV_S

"  20 "       

                 ,      ""       .

.    " "         . 

  "   " "  -      ,     (          ()  )      ".

"     ( ,       - , ,    ),    " "  .   ,       - " (   "  ").

         ,  ,      ..       .   ,     .   ,         " "    ,      ,      .

,        "" (    :Smilie: )

----------


## .

> ,  ,      ..       .


   ?

----------


## IV_S

> ?


        ,  1:
_"  - ,   ,         "_ 

 ,  :
_"  -      ,     (          ()  )      "_

  -    ,     .   ,     ,   .       ,    .

----------


## .

*IV_S*,      .     .        .          .
      ,     .    ,   .

----------


## IV_S

> IV_S,      .     .        .          .
>       ,     .    ,   .


 !   ?             , , 63.30.2 -   ,  ,   .

       .
  ,   :
[I]"  -   ,     ,    ( - );

  -       ,       ( - );

   -          ,   ,     (, ,  ()  );"

  , ,       ,        ,    -  .

----------

